# Hello to all from LI



## ChrisWTK (May 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
My name is Christina and I currently train in kempo. I haven't been even studying for a year yet but I enjoy it. I find it has a good mix of a couple of different styles and the instructors like to introduce a few techniques outside of kempo every once in a while.
I'm 21 and in college studying computer science and math.
I like the forums here and the people seem nice and knowledgable. It's good to also see a women's martial arts section.

Well that's me. 
-Chris


----------



## Gemini (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Chris! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  You certainly came to the right place to mingle with other women in the martial arts...oh yeah, and some cool guys too.


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (May 1, 2006)

Welcome, Chris!  Enjoy!


----------



## HKphooey (May 1, 2006)

Welcom to MT.


----------



## ChrisWTK (May 1, 2006)

Thank you all.

And SwordLady, I like your icon.


----------



## green meanie (May 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 1, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (May 1, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## still learning (May 2, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in the forums.....Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Chris. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 2, 2006)

Welcome Chris~!!

Enjoy the Board   Any questions, Just ask away~!!

~Tess


----------



## Fluffy (May 2, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 3, 2006)

ChrisWTK said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> My name is Christina and I currently train in kempo. I haven't been even studying for a year yet but I enjoy it. I find it has a good mix of a couple of different styles and the instructors like to introduce a few techniques outside of kempo every once in a while.
> I'm 21 and in college studying computer science and math.
> I like the forums here and the people seem nice and knowledgable. It's good to also see a women's martial arts section.
> ...


 
Hi and Welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## annie (May 3, 2006)

Hello from one Kempo woman to  another!  I've been studying almost a year going for my blue belt test in 2 weeks and am entered in my first tounement this weekend.  My instructor also works with other forms.- kempo, kempo-jutsu-kia, russian systema and jujitsu so classes are always interesting. Good Luck


----------



## ChrisWTK (May 3, 2006)

Nice to meet you Annie, I'm a blue stripe right now, just tested for it a few weeks ago. 

And thanks again to all those who have said hello.


----------



## Lisa (May 9, 2006)

Welcome Chris!  My apologies for not noticing your thread earlier.  I hope you enjoy MartialTalk and I look forward to your posts!


----------

